# Iraq weapons



## Drone_pilot (Mar 14, 2005)

A view of weapons in use in Iraq set to music, a biggy 10.4 MB.  I suggest you right click on the link, and chose save target as, from the menu.

Click here to watch Bomb_Saddam


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 14, 2005)

One word WOW!!!   
Great sound track too


----------



## mineman65 (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry, couldn't get it to load, but is it the same one we have in Mi.net Cinema this week, Bomb Saddam?  :?


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 15, 2005)

No mate, this one is different with the sound track of bombs over baghdad.
Dont know why it wouldnt work for ya?, shame its pretty cool.  :roll:


----------

